# Went for an afternoon walk



## twohats (Oct 1, 2004)

Part one: 



 



Part two:


----------



## naglady (May 10, 2010)

thanks for posting, enjoyed watching your videos... and gave me a idea of what kind of woods.. i went out to a few different woods today.. and havent seen any yet.. i have never found hen of the woods before...


----------



## hardwaterfan (Feb 13, 2004)

great videos ....nice hens!


----------



## MAttt (Dec 15, 2004)

Cool vids and nice haul on the
Maitakes Dave!


----------



## MAttt (Dec 15, 2004)

Hey TH
Just curious...whats kindof fuel is cooking your tea?
once again..nice vids
thanks Mattt


----------



## twohats (Oct 1, 2004)

MAttt said:


> Hey TH
> Just curious...whats kindof fuel is cooking your tea?
> once again..nice vids
> thanks Mattt


 
Mattt

I am useing a trangia alcohol stove fueled with HEET(yellow bottle) in a Crusader cook set.

Dave


----------



## MAttt (Dec 15, 2004)

thanks again thats the first time
I've ever heard of that setup.


----------

